# Tax deduction - express rental fee



## Jun1 (Jan 18, 2019)

Can I deduct both lyft express rental fees and mileage together as expenses?
Or if I pick mileage deduction, cannot deduct express rental fees?
Thank you


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Jun1 said:


> Can I deduct both lyft express rental fees and mileage together as expenses?
> Or if I pick mileage deduction, cannot deduct express rental fees?
> Thank you


Not sure what "express rental fees" are but if it's vehicle rental no you can't deduct when you use the standard mileage deduction.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Jun1 said:


> Can I deduct both lyft express rental fees and mileage together as expenses?
> Or if I pick mileage deduction, cannot deduct express rental fees?
> Thank you


You can deduct the fees and and other expenses, but not the miles. Are you making 1000 per week after all expenses?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> You can deduct the fees and and other expenses, but not the miles. Are you making 1000 per week after all expenses?


You've got 2 options, mileage method or actual expense method. Mileage is better for most. If you start with mileage you can switch to actual in later years should you want. If you start with actual you have to stay with actual for the life of that vehicle.


----------

